# 1st ICSI incomplete fert. Anyone had this happen then BFP-natural or with TX?



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am new to this thread- I am a regular on the Lister and the Poor Responders but am in need of some advice/help.

I had EC on Wednesday for my first ever cycle with ICSI and sadly I got a call yesterday to say out of my 3 eggs collected only 2 were suitable for ICSI and unfortunately one fertilised incompletely/abnormally. So I never made it to ET  

I am so gutted (as is DH) and I just wondered if anyone has had similar experiences and gone on to have a succesful BFP either with next TX or natural ?
I know a couple of the PR ladies have had abnormal fertilisation but wanted to ask elsewhere too?

I did speak to the embryologist at the Lister who said the eggs were not great quality but also said it coud just be "one of those things" and not to give up. 
I am looking at second cycle in March so I have something to focus on at least but at the moment I just feel so low.

Thanks in advance 
Anne
xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi anne

Am sorry to hear you've had such a rough time, I can imagine you must feel devastated.

Before going ahead with any further treatment, I would get in touch with your clinic to ask them a few questions, such as:

1.  are there any changes they could make to your stimming regime in order to try to increase your egg numbers?

2.  in their experience, what is the likelihood that this is just an unfortunate cycle and that a further cycle might improve your chances?

3.  are there any tests that they would recommend for you or your DH - such as AMH for you, or DNA/FISH tests for your DH's sperm?

Once you have that information, you will be in a better position to make a decision as to your next step.  Good luck to you both, and take care of yourselves.

I am sure someone else will come along and offer more comprehensive advice, but I thought that might help as a starting point.  

VEC XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Vec,

Thanks for the reply. I have had all the AMH/FSH DH's swimers  tests all done and you will see they are pretty crap from my sig 
I am going to have more of the same tests done before next TX just in case they have got worse.

The consultant did say it could have just been bad luck and unfortunate as I responded so well to the drugs etc and scans were all good as well as E2 results

Anne
xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Anne

It would probably be a good idea getting updated tests, but see what the clinic suggests as well - the ONLY good thing about a failed cycle is that it should make the clinic question what they could do better/differently to help you get pregnant.

I don't want to overwhelm you but you might want to have a look at this thread as well: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166343.0 - might be helpful before you go for any follow-up appointment with the clinic to discuss future treatment, just so you can explore all options.

Good luck 
VEC XX


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say my first cycle on icsi no eggs fertilised and no found reason.  I've just been through my second cycle and 5 fertilised and 2 were strong enough to transfer, albeit I have a negative test. So don't give up hop esometimes it just doesn't work, but that doesnt mean it wont next time. x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

We have just had a failed fertilisation with 7 eggs.  We were using donor sperm for the first time due to DH chromosome problem.  Our first cycle (9 months ago) with DHs boys, we got 70% fert rate, so this was a complete shock to us.  !st cycle was icsi and this one was ivf due to everything being normal. 

The doc doesn't know why it happended.  He said the sperm was trying to get in and was good quality and eggs seemed fine. 

we haven't had our consultation yet, but obviously we will do icsi next time but what causes hard eggs, is it age (im nearly 37)  will DHEA help or is it one of those things??


----------

